# Delete program installed not from ports (manually)



## Nicholas (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi,

i  installed NVIDIA video driver from nvdidia site by
make && make install.

How can I delete it?


----------



## ale (Mar 1, 2009)

The nvidia driver downloaded from the website doesn't provide a clean way to uninstall.
Try looking at this [thread=2171]thread[/thread]


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 1, 2009)

Thank you!!
And what is program is SVN-ed mplayer? 


```
lettuce# gmake install                                                                                            
install -d /usr/local/bin /usr/local/etc/mplayer /usr/local/lib                                                   
install -m 755 -s mencoder /usr/local/bin                                                                         
install -d /usr/local/share/man/man1                                                                              
install -m 644 DOCS/man/en/mplayer.1 /usr/local/share/man/man1/                                                   
cd /usr/local/share/man/man1 && ln -sf mplayer.1 mencoder.1                                                       
install -m 755 -s mplayer /usr/local/bin
```

Just delete files above?


----------



## ale (Mar 1, 2009)

For mplayer I think you could try running _make uninstall_ from the directory where you have built it.


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 1, 2009)

Hm, it works!

I tried gmake *de*install (like in ports)

Thanks


----------

